# Debian Druckerserver



## paulee (23. November 2014)

Hallo!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Druckertool für Debian
Es geht um eine Webapplikation, in der viele Dateien (PDF) täglich gedruckt werden. Damit aber nicht jede Datei einzeln geöffnet werden muss mit einem PDF-Reader und man dann auf "drucken" klicken muss, bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Tool, das mir die Arbeit erleichtert.

Ich hatte mir meine Lösung in etwa so vorgestellt:
Es läuft ein Debian Server mit Programm XY. Dieses Programm prüft jede Minute ob in einem bestimmten Ordner Dateien sind. Sind Dateien vorhanden, werden diese direkt an den Drucker geschickt. Sprich ich habe auf dem Debian-Gerät eine Ordner-Freigabe, in der meine PHP-Applikation PDF-Dateien ablegen kann. Die abgelegten Dateien werden dann automatisch gedruckt. 

Im Idealfall kann ich für jeden vorhandenen Drucker einen Ordner anlegen ...
Drucker Büro #1 .... "druckordner_1"
Drucker Büro #2 .... "druckordner_2"
....

Gibt es so etwas in die Richtung?


----------



## sheel (23. November 2014)

Hi

ein "einfach installieren und fertig" - Programm ist mir nicht bekannt,
aber alles was nötig ist ist ein Bashscript, um die verschiedenen Teile zu verbinden
(und evt. etwas Aufwand beim ersten Einrichten vom Drucker etc., falls noch nicht gemacht)

Was allerdings bei so einer Idee zu beachten ist: Was ist mit Dateien, die noch nicht vollständig
in der Freigabe angekommen sind? Vor drucken muss das auch geprüft werden (zB. ob die Datei
geöffnet ist, dann ist sie vermutlich noch nicht verfügbar).

Bei welchem der folgenden Punkte brauchst du Hilfe?
Dateifreigabe (schon fertig, noch zum Anpassen oder noch gar nichts vorhanden)?
Eine Script regelmäßig ausführen lassen (cron, "crontab -e" usw.)?
Den Scriptinhalt (Dateien durchschleifen, mit lsof prüfen ob offen, nach Verarbeitung löschen...)?
Einen Drucker am Server einrichten?
Eine PDF-Datei per Bashbefehl drucken (lpr)?


----------

